# foam boards showers



## avalondesignainstallation (Aug 28, 2011)

looking for info in regards to using foam boards in shower areas that are to be tiled, looking for brand names


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2011)

Schluter-KERDI-SHOWER-KIT - Schluter-Systems


----------



## carolinacustomkb (Sep 13, 2011)

Schluter Kerdi board. Great product, but expensive. You might have trouble finding it too. The glue is also costly. In my opinion it's not necessary. If you need a vapor barrier for a steam shower, then you can use traditional construction methods along with Schluter kerdi. If you just need waterproofing, then there are plenty of other roll on products out there.


----------

